# My tegu has gone crazy



## Ash_fable (Apr 25, 2017)

So my tegu is generally super lazy and blah, and usually is very good about eating his food.

However, he went off feed and his behavior has changed drastically. I'm thinking this is breeding behavior, but I don't know for sure so wanted to come and ask.

He's attempting to climb the enclosure walls, going from one end to the other. When I walk into his enclosure, he tries to climb all over me which is new since he's usually lazy. He just won't stop, lol. It's constant. He also flashed a hemipene so was probably marking.

I wouldn't be so concerned, but the fact that he's not eating is what's worrying me. What can I do to help the poor guy out during this time?

Thank you. I've been a long-time lurker on the forum, so it's great to join.


----------



## Ash_fable (Apr 26, 2017)

Payload is still going crazy and not eating. Should I be concerned about the lack of food? He's still going potty, so isn't completely empty although it's usually urates.


----------



## Ash_fable (Apr 26, 2017)

Here's a picture of him in his enclosure. It is 8x4x4 in a room with a humidifier and space heater constantly running. I did add another heat lamp since the one wasn't doing its job. The hot spot is 115 F. He gets misted several times throughout the day since it's really hard keeping up humidity when you live in a desert. He also has a pool he can go into, and lately he just tromps right through it, lol.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 26, 2017)

I don't know. Is his hide in a cool spot of mid-upper 70s? Am wondering if he can't suddenly get away from heat. 

If that's not the issue, I'm not sure but doesn't seem like a response to being unhealthy.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 26, 2017)

Also, Payload is a good bame for him. He's a big boy.


----------



## Ash_fable (Apr 27, 2017)

His hide is in the low 80s. Do you think I should lower the temps for him?

And thanks. I love his name.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Ash_fable said:


> His hide is in the low 80s. Do you think I should lower the temps for him?
> 
> And thanks. I love his name.


I would. Could be that he's uncomfortable hot. Needs a place he can cool off to mid-upper 70s F in his hide at the other end of the enclosure. See if that helps.


----------



## Ash_fable (Jul 26, 2018)

I wanted to update this thread so people know the outcome.

Payload was like this for two weeks straight. And then after those two weeks, he stopped and finally went back to normal.

This year I was expecting him to do it again, but he didn't. So it may have just been a one time thing.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 26, 2018)

Sounds like maybe he had just come into maturity and had multiple hormones flying round his body that he didn't quite know what to do with himself..... A year on the he'll recognise those feeling and feel secure enough to know that nothing is going to happen so he doesn't act in the sameway.


----------



## Ash_fable (Jul 30, 2018)

He's 10 years old though, lol. So I'm not sure what's up. A member in the tegus community thought it sounded like seasonal breeding behavior.


----------

